# Can VLC Player display video's entire running time?



## WarmCurb (Mar 15, 2004)

I can't figure out if VLC can display/show a video's running time. So far it only shows how long I've been watching the clip, but I want to be able to see a.) how long the entire thing runs and b.) how much time is left in the clip. Can it do that?


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

What version are you using. .9.9 and 1.0 display the total run time right next to the current run time in the lower right corner in windowed mode and centerish on the full screen panel and right side of the full screen panel respectively. I don't think it displays how much time is left except as a calculation of total time minus run time so far.

I don't know that it is always accurate though, like its reading the length of a .vob file instead of the whole DVD movie, maybe some other things that confuse it.


----------



## WarmCurb (Mar 15, 2004)

fairnooks said:


> What version are you using. .9.9 and 1.0 display the total run time right next to the current run time in the lower right corner in windowed mode and centerish on the full screen panel and right side of the full screen panel respectively. I don't think it displays how much time is left except as a calculation of total time minus run time so far.
> 
> I don't know that it is always accurate though, like its reading the length of a .vob file instead of the whole DVD movie, maybe some other things that confuse it.


I'm running the latest 1.0.0 for Mac viewing .AVI files. I don't see it anywhere, maybe it's only for the PC version?


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Probably so at the moment.


----------

